# howling wolf



## jmethodrose (Aug 2, 2010)

one of my latest carvings, a howling wolf. Don't think it turned out too badly...












and a few more mushrooms, I'm doing loads of these at the moment!






cheers,
Joe


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 9, 2010)

i like your shorms perty classey. lathe maybe faster but the rougher ones sell first. What $ ? , 125 .00 150.00 ? dont go to cheep


----------



## jmethodrose (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the comments! the mushrooms sell for £10 - £15 (GBP) each, not sure what this in USD! The wolf will be about £80 - £90.

cheers,
Joe


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 28, 2010)

About two dollars USD or CAD to a British Pound note, so about double the dollars to you pound.


----------

